# Late '41 Schwinn DX "defense model"



## Casual dreamer (Apr 18, 2020)

This is my latest score, my good buddy and fellow CABEr decided to sell me this great bike! I have wanted it since I first saw it and I'm elated to add it to my collection. Last night I added the repop US Royal chain tires and did a minor tune-up, it rides great! Now I'm on the hunt for a set of correct Torrington pedals for it, I might have been bitten by the prewar bug!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 18, 2020)

Super cool, now just need to find the correct front struts for it! Cool colors!


----------



## lounging (Apr 19, 2020)

Fenders should be deeper for a 1941, unless it was put together with left over parts?


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 19, 2020)

Probably a'40


----------



## tryder (Apr 19, 2020)

Casual dreamer said:


> This is my latest score, my good buddy and fellow CABEr decided to sell me this great bike! I have wanted it since I first saw it and I'm elated to add it to my collection. Last night I added the repop US Royal chain tires and did a minor tune-up, it rides great! Now I'm on the hunt for a set of correct Torrington pedals for it, I might have been bitten by the prewar bug!View attachment 1176548
> 
> View attachment 1176549
> 
> ...



Cool Bike!


----------



## Casual dreamer (Apr 19, 2020)

It's definitely a late '41, it has a '41 dated crank, 2nd quarter '41 Morrow rear hub, and painted fender braces. I would guess it was built in '41 as a '42 model. 



BFGforme said:


> Probably a'40


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 19, 2020)

NICE FIND, BUT I HAVE NEVER SEEN TRUSS RODS AS SHOWN ON A SCHWINN.


----------



## Casual dreamer (Apr 19, 2020)

The '42 models used the earlier fenders, I think you are right about using the leftover parts.


----------



## lounging (Apr 19, 2020)

Casual dreamer said:


> The '42 models used the earlier fenders, I think you are right about using the leftover parts.
> 
> View attachment 1177440




What about the serial numbers?  The photo shows deep fenders


----------



## Casual dreamer (Apr 19, 2020)

Here's the serial number. 



The '42 catalog was a recycled '41 catalog using the same pictures, the text about the models is different however.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 19, 2020)

IIRC this very bike was discussed here not long ago. My guess is those Murray trussrods and plate were added much later. Most likely that bike that never came equipped with trussrods due to the war effort.(Or the originals were removed along the way)


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2020)

Casual dreamer said:


> Here's the serial number. View attachment 1177465
> 
> The '42 catalog was a recycled '41 catalog using the same pictures, the text about the models is different however. View attachment 1177469





Schwinn did recycle their catalog pictures/images using them for sometimes up to three different years! And when a model had a few changes they sometimes updated a few of those items but not all the changes. You definitely can't go by the catalog images to know what it was actually built with.


----------



## lounging (Apr 19, 2020)

1941 it is


----------



## Casual dreamer (Apr 19, 2020)

My guess is the truss rods were dealer installed when it was new.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2020)

1941 Schwinn truss rods.


----------



## p51mustang55 (Apr 19, 2020)

I have a couple sets of truss rods with mount to fit this DX. Send me a message if you are interested. I can send you pictures of what I have.


----------



## p51mustang55 (Apr 19, 2020)

I had bought extra rods for my 41 and picked the best set for my build.


----------



## p51mustang55 (Apr 19, 2020)

Here is a nice extra set I have.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 19, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> 1941 Schwinn truss rods.
> 
> View attachment 1177486



Nice BFG! Perfect match for my'40 maroon straight bar...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 19, 2020)

Totally a Defense model, I would bet that bike didn’t leave the factory until after the attack on Pearl Harbor. I don’t think the wheels are original, and obviously the guard and truss rods have been added. Some came with chainguards despite what the catalog says, @Kickstand3 has a minty version of this exact model and color.

Cool bike. I’ve always wanted a 42.



lounging said:


> What about the serial numbers?  The photo shows deep fenders




Note the text next to the Defense model picture describes the narrow 3” fenders, not what was shown.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 19, 2020)

Casual dreamer said:


> The '42 models used the earlier fenders, I think you are right about using the leftover parts.
> 
> View attachment 1177440



42


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 19, 2020)

Now that's purdy


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 22, 2020)

Here's mine.......


----------



## schwinnja (Apr 22, 2020)

Lawrence, how the heck are you?!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2020)

Larmo63 said:


> Here's mine.......
> 
> View attachment 1179202



Ooohhhh dat's nice!


Yeah! Where the F have you been?? Still playing with Porsches??


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> 42
> 
> View attachment 1177849



I figured they didn't come with trussrods. Damn that's a good lookin' Schwine!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm good, I've been off in Porsche land....!!!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 22, 2020)

schwinnja said:


> Lawrence, how the heck are you?!!






fordmike65 said:


> Ooohhhh dat's nice!
> 
> Yeah! Where the F have you been?? Still playing with Porsches??




You guys took the words right out of my mouth. If I had a 356 I probably wouldn't be on here much either...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> You guys took the words right out of my mouth. If I had a 356 I probably wouldn't be on here much either...



I think @Larmo63 's thing are 914's...but I guess I wouldn't mind a 356


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 22, 2020)

I’ll take this one!


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 22, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> IIRC this very bike was discussed here not long ago. My guess is those Murray trussrods and plate were added much later. Most likely that bike that never came equipped with trussrods due to the war effort.(Or the originals were removed along the way)



I remember this bike being on here or another exactly like it with those truss rods, and we all had the same discussion on them last time


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 22, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I think @Larmo63 's thing are 914's...but I guess I wouldn't mind a 356




Ah foggy memory from 6-7 years ago. I wouldn’t fit in a 914 very well, but I would be pretty stoked with one if I did.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 22, 2020)

I have an old 911 Targa now.......


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 26, 2020)

Many good points mentioned here in dating this bike. Is it a war model-are the fenders too narrow-are the fenders not deep enough-were parts added later-the sales catalog say this or that. There has been a tendency to automatically say a bike that has painted parts(parts normally cadium or chrome plated) makes it a 1941. The war broke out in December 1941 for the Americans. The restrictions on plating didn't kick in till March of 1942 making it necessary to paint the truss rods and fender braces and wheels from that point on. However there were still stockpiles of many chromed items laying around which show up on various models or in combination with wartime painted or 'blackout' parts. Also the frames built in 1941-same thing there-surplus frames with 1941 serial numbers being used to build wartime bikes in 1942 or till supplies of them exhausted. Anyway-back to the bike in question.....I would put the 'correct' truss rods back on the bike-I think a set was offered here and on this thread-no guard would be ok. Its a nice bike-like all bikes we find-always room for improvement! (if asked-I would call the bike a 1942!)


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 26, 2020)

On another note-not to take away from the original intent of this thread....the topic of the 356 Porsche...….I just sold my 1959 356a coupe-couple months back-don't miss it. The new gas mixtures are killing these cars. In the last 10 years I put a total of 3400 miles on the car-it sat in my garage. Maintenance and the cost of parts is off the rickter scale. And I had an edge over most 356 owners-I worked on these cars for over 40 years-barely making a dent in their upkeep. The end days of the collector car is coming!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 26, 2020)

Did anyone notice the rare Schwinn 1 3/4" script reflector with steel bezel on the larmo dx




? these are the wartime version-not many around-they were 'gun-metal blued' (some have a 'japan-ed' black paint)and the steel rusted instantly. pretty cool item. the original aluminum housing was replaced with steel/tin as aluminum was needed for the war effort.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2020)

Casual dreamer said:


> This is my latest score, my good buddy and fellow CABEr decided to sell me this great bike! I have wanted it since I first saw it and I'm elated to add it to my collection. Last night I added the repop US Royal chain tires and did a minor tune-up, it rides great! Now I'm on the hunt for a set of correct Torrington pedals for it, I might have been bitten by the prewar bug!View attachment 1176548
> 
> View attachment 1176549
> 
> ...



Here ya go in case you want some DX trussrods on your bike.








						Sold - DX Prewar Truss Rods | Archive (sold)
					

Patina set of prewar Schwinn DX truss rods with mount. I had pulled them off my 41 DX. I do not think the bolts are original. Message me if interested.




					thecabe.com


----------



## soulshine73 (Oct 31, 2021)

here is my 42


----------

